# 96 maxima engine blown and rebuild questions



## stillentuned96maxima (Feb 17, 2010)

So last week a water puddle in the dark flooded my car out and I had to pull over. I let it sit for a few min to dry and tried to start it again as it turned over at a sluggish pace. When she fired up, there was a loud knock in the engine that sounded like a lifter had gone and I didnt have a way to fix it right then so i drove it for a few days and a mechanic told me it would last and to just drive it like that with the noise and forget it. So i did and as i thought sure enough, last friday, she blew up on me getting on the interstate and left a huge smoke cloud and dropped a puddle of oil under the passenger side fire wall area. When the tow truck loader her up, all of the oil spued out. So my question is, there is no visible holes or cracks looking from under the motor, but the oil stick was jammed in place and wouldnt release without force. On the way out the stick was trailed by a chip of alluminum. So what does this mean for me as far as a rebuild might go? I took the front valve cover off and both cams seemed fine and were in good shape. I dont know about the back half yet. My cars timing chain was replaced about 40000 miles ago. Does anyone know what might have happened? and if so, is it worth rebuilding myself? Please let me know, thanks.


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

You can get a master rebuild kit for your 3.0Vq through Rockauto. I think it was about $980 or so. Your other option would be to get a JDM type engine drop shiped to your shop or to the mechanic of your choice for like $1600-$4000. It depends on your wallet. Take my advice, DO NOT BUY A JUNKYARD ENGINE. I got one for $300 and have had nothing but problems with it. It had like 30k on it according to the meathead at the yard. Dont get me wrong it runs strong but had lots of problems with dumb shit like threads on the block being stripped, motor mounts bent, power steering through bolt bracket bent. Now i have like 200 miles on this supposedly 30k engine and it rattles like hell. See my thread Tap/RattleWTF? You get what you pay for.


----------



## stillentuned96maxima (Feb 17, 2010)

ok i will for sure look into that rebuild kit. and the junkyard engine thing, i had alot of people tell me to get one from there i thought the same thing you said. I more er less told um that you're guna have the same problems over again and ul be right back to where you started. Thanks for the input 4thGenTinkerer!


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

No problem dood. My hobby is helping others learn from my mistakes lol. Now im not saying junkyards are bad. I like hunting parts. But putting a bunch of faith into some engine you have never heard run or cant verify the doner car's miles is a setup for failure. However i have a buddy with a golden horseshoe up his ass and his $100 2.4L altima engine has taken his odo. to 366K. and still pulls strong. It can go either way. 
What kind of mods do you have on your 96 GXE?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

It would be quicker, easier and sometimes cheaper to replace the motor instead of rebuilding it especially if you dont have access to a machine shop. If this was my motor, I'd probably look to swap in a VQ30DE-K from the 2000-2001 Maxima, or even do a 3.5 swap. But thats me. If youre wanting to just get it running again you can take your chances with junkyard motors like 4thGenTinkerer said or perhaps find someone on craigslist in your area that's parting out their car. Chances are, they car show you it still runs...and you can haggle and make a deal with them.


----------



## stillentuned96maxima (Feb 17, 2010)

that is also an option swapping but the wallet size is a blocker. I just want to get it running again period because i cant stand my 92 auto w/o tints and all. After driving my beast with 5% tints and 5speed manual, you cant go backwards lol and also to 4thGenTinkerer, i have stage2 act racing clutch, Stillen CAI, stillen FSTB, eibach loweing kit, full new exhaust, new transmission, short throw, aftermarket r34 headlights tinted light black, black jdm aftermarket rear tinted black, full infinity system with 1100 rms, stillen crossdrilled rotors and upgraded calipers (dont remember brand), tinted turn sigs, custom black grille, ichibahn shifter ball (80 bucks), all new shocks and cv joints, new starter, new timing chains, and more that i cant even think of right now. bottom line, i have too much money in this car to let it just go


----------

